# lava rocks for fire pits



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Can these be used in an aquarium? 
http://www.amazon.com/Alpine-Flame-Larg ... B00D3ONPL6
It says theyre lava rocks but says their for a fire pit. 
Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't see any problem using them in an aquarium but think you should be able to find them cheaper at a landscaping or stone seller.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

*** checked locally at the landscaping stores and they all give me weird looks when i ask them if they have this or something similar.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Look for a company that sells rocks, gravel, cut stone or similar materials. You are looking for someone that sells bulk material at a wholesale cost rather than small individual pieces at retail cost.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I just bought lava rocks this afternoon. They're not really smooth. They're a bit sandy. I believe their dark color will look nice with discus and geos.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

I saw some good deals on [link removed]
Seen red, orange and black ones.

I found some unused slate rock at my brother in laws and some other unidentified landscaping rock. he has **** loads im going to use that. But def might throw in som black lava rock as well.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Honestly yeah look local. 50 bucks for 30lbs and only 7 bucks to ship doesn't sound right.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I thought the same. But it came. They looked great. A tad smaller then i wanted but there was nothing local. Checked all the landscaping companies.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

So your saying that you can put the lava rocks for grills into your tank?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

They seem to be doing fine. They are the same as the red lava rock sold in fish stores. These were just black.


----------



## onedownloader (Mar 6, 2015)

if your want cheap laval rock get the ones for BBQ grills
http://www.walmart.com/ip/GrillPro-4588 ... ./21799700


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

not sure why this was revived but cheapest option i can find.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-0-5-c ... /100427379


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

And before we get too carried away and say it is all safe, we need to keep in mind that the term "lava rock" is pretty broad. Lava rock is just melted and cooled rock thrown up by volcanos. So some of the question has to involve what rock was melted and thrown out and what other stuff might/ might not be mixed into that rock. Sometimes things like sulphur are closely related to volcanoes. So I would want to do some checking before using it just on the basic idea that somebody else used it. Rocks are not all the same just as water is not all the same. Do some checking on the rock that is going in YOUR tank rather than read about what works in somebody else's tank. 
Generally, I would say much is safe but I have also trekked across places and the lava rocks smelled way too strong for me to use them near my fish.


----------



## MbunasandMapleleafs (Mar 23, 2004)

I was looking into buying some lava rock from a landscaping/ gardening centre. It was black like the stuff in the link. There was gloves by the container and a sign that warned about the sharpness of the lava rock, so I passed.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

I've bought 3 bags from home depot and have been using it on canisters and sump.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-0-5-c ... /100427379

I must say quality of these are not up to par with lava rocks i've used before. Less porous and need much more initial cleaning to get all the dust off. In the future, i would stick with lava rocks found in BBQ section and pass on the ones at the landscape section. Also, I wont use any lava rocks in the tank as decoration or substrate.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

krazyju84 said:


> I've bought 3 bags from home depot and have been using it on canisters and sump.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-0-5-c ... /100427379
> 
> I must say quality of these are not up to par with lava rocks i've used before. Less porous and need much more initial cleaning to get all the dust off. In the future, i would stick with lava rocks found in BBQ section and pass on the ones at the landscape section. Also, I wont use any lava rocks in the tank as decoration or substrate.


this is what your link shows:

"The product you are trying to view is not currently available.
If you have any questions, you can reach our web support team by email at [email protected] or by phone at 1-800-430-3376"


----------

